# Rockets waive Harris



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Battling the Rockets’ roster glut and contract considerations, former Rice forward Mike Harris was placed on waivers, the Rockets announced Monday.
> 
> Harris, with one of the few contracts not fully guaranteed, had been considered a longshot to make the Rockets final roster, but had been impressive in the summer training camp, Las Vegas summer league and in workouts this month.





> Bob Sura, who has not been with the team since 2004-05, is certain to be waived. Rockets general manager Daryl Morey has said he is trying to move guard John Lucas III. That and the release of Harris, however, would still leave the Rockets two players over the 15-player roster limit. Every contract, other than rookie Carl Landry’s, is fully guaranteed.


Link


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

God that sucks. I really wanted Mike Harris to make the team.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Can't we package Sura's expiring contract with other pieces for someone decent?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

ahh ****! :banghead:

Man I really wanted him to make the team. He was doing really great in the games that I saw. I hope this isn't to make room for the likes of Novak or somebody else worthless.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ahh as it turns out, it would have saved the Rockets 1.2 million in luxuary taxes 



> But it was not just the roster numbers that sent him to waivers. He is due to make the minimum for an undrafted player, $427,000. But by NBA rules, his contract would count as $770,000 on the salary cap. That means, keeping Harris and cutting someone with a guaranteed contract would leave the Rockets $770,000 further from finding their way back under the tax threshold line.
> 
> If cutting him eventually gets them under the luxury tax line, it could save millions. If they would have been over either way, cutting him would save $1,197,000.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.chron.com/nba/2007/10/math_sucks_rockets_waive_mike.html


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

He'll find a spot somewhere this season. Hopefully the Rockets front office will put a good word in for him.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Maybe he'll comeback later in the season, like Chuck did.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I am so bummed. I really like Mike Harris. I knew he was a long shot to make the roster, but I was hoping he would beat the odds.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

It's purely business. The front office wants to save money. I really don't like the fact that we are wasting talents first Azubuike of last year and now Harris.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

It's a shame to lose Harris. This is probably to make room for Novak. I hope Novak improves.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Krimzon said:


> It's a shame to lose Harris. This is probably to make room for Novak. I hope Novak improves.


Realistically, I hope Novak is better than Matt Bullard, or just as good considering he hasn't done anything yet.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm sure the team accountants figured out it's best to cut Harris now so we can bring him back later like Chuck. Hopefully Harris will work hard in the NBDL and follow Chuck's example. The only time you're going to see Novak is during garbage time when we're up by 30. He has no defense or athleticism. He can only shoot uncontested, and his 3pt % is only average. He's basically useless.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Dean the Master said:


> It's purely business. The front office wants to save money. I really don't like the fact that we are wasting talents first Azubuike of last year and now Harris.


I know how you feel, but rather that than to be lacking talent on our team right?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

At least now we are not cutting people to keep players like Ryan Bowen. :biggrin:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Too bad for Harris but who knows maybe we can trade up big?????

Sura & a 2nd round draft pick for nothing???

Gotta get rid of Sura to stay below the luxury tax.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

yaontmac said:


> The only time you're going to see Novak is during garbage time when we're up by 30.


We're gonna be seeing him a lot then. 

Aw man. Harris could be the next Chuck Hayes for next season or the next Azubuike.


----------

